# paystubs



## left (Dec 13, 2020)

can anyone tell me what it shows up as in my bank statement for direct deposits please, i cant seem to find it


----------



## JAShands (Dec 13, 2020)

Not all financial institutions are the same. Compare your deposits against your pay, the one that matches will be your check.


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 13, 2020)

You won't receive a detailed "paystub" on your bank statement.  You need to get your "payslip" from Workday ("payslip" is Workday's terminology).  

You can access the Workday web site from your PC/laptop either on a workstation in the store, or from your own PC or laptop accessing their website. Target performs a security verification process with you if accessing Workday from outside the store.

Using Workday, you can print out your "payslip" or save it to your hard drive or thumb drive. Details of your hours worked, hourly pay rate, deductions for taxes and benefits, and direct deposit elections are shown on your Workday payslip. It's actually a good idea to print out a paper copy so you can verify any errors or omissions and bring the printout to HR if needed.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 14, 2020)

left said:


> can anyone tell me what it shows up as in my bank statement for direct deposits please, i cant seem to find it


Typically something like TARGET CORP PAYROLL... but all banks are different. this is good advice:


JAShands said:


> Not all financial institutions are the same. Compare your deposits against your pay, the one that matches will be your check.


----------

